# Working holiday visa - Medical fail



## FidoDido

Hi,

I'm a Brit who's currently living and working in Auckland on a working holiday visa. I recently applied for a second-year extension to my visa, but my medical revealed some abnormal findings and has been passed to a Medical Assessor. As some of you will know, that could mean I fail in my application, and will have to leave NZ. I really have no idea what decision will be made, and the uncertainty is ... not a lot of fun. Anyway, I have two questions:

1. Should my visa app fail and I have to leave NZ, what's the typical length of time I am given by the immigration authorities to depart the country?

2. Though I understand it's impossible to say for certain, what are my chances of my medical test resulting in me failing to get the visa? For the record, the problems appeared to be related to my cholesterol - whereas the 'normal' level is 4.5, I had 4.7. A slim margin, but still a margin. In my favour (I would hope) is my relative youth (32). Going against me would be my high BMI (39 - I'm a 6'7' chap with extra weight to shift). Anyone like to guess my chances? 

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## manman_

I am working in Auckland as well. I don't know about that, but I guess you probably call the immigration consultant. Good luck.


----------



## escapedtonz

FidoDido said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a Brit who's currently living and working in Auckland on a working holiday visa. I recently applied for a second-year extension to my visa, but my medical revealed some abnormal findings and has been passed to a Medical Assessor. As some of you will know, that could mean I fail in my application, and will have to leave NZ. I really have no idea what decision will be made, and the uncertainty is ... not a lot of fun. Anyway, I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Should my visa app fail and I have to leave NZ, what's the typical length of time I am given by the immigration authorities to depart the country?
> 
> 2. Though I understand it's impossible to say for certain, what are my chances of my medical test resulting in me failing to get the visa? For the record, the problems appeared to be related to my cholesterol - whereas the 'normal' level is 4.5, I had 4.7. A slim margin, but still a margin. In my favour (I would hope) is my relative youth (32). Going against me would be my high BMI (39 - I'm a 6'7' chap with extra weight to shift). Anyone like to guess my chances?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer!


Aw mate I think you're making a mountain out of a molehill. 
Yes ok you've had a bad result on the cholesterol but you can do something about it now unless of course it's because you have an underlying issue which is probably why your medical has been sent to an MA.
In majority of cases living healthier will make enough of a change, eat stuff that will reduce your cholesterol and most importantly exercise will make a drastic change then get retested. 
At worst you're talking 3 months of living like a saint and then you should have the results you want and no issues.


----------



## vona62

I've never yet heard of anyone being refused a visa because cholestral count is (slightly) higher.

If you don't have a history of cardiovascular issues then cholestral is simply a dietry matter not life threatning requiring extensive treatment.

Reducing take out food & beer consumption, add high vegie intake to diet and some daily exercise and you'll lower C count in a month or less.


----------



## SAAG

I agree with the other posters... seems to me that high cholesterol is very common... it usually doesn't cause any issues since it can be controlled with medication/lifestyle changes.


----------



## suslik

I failed my medical once, though for an entirely different reason - I was pregnant, which by immigration laws is considered "being of insufficient health standard". But failed nevertheless.

I was given 2 weeks to send them my response in writing, along with any supporting documentation, in case I disagreed with their decision. Then I would've simply been refused my NEW visa and would've had to leave the country according to the dates on my OLD visa. Though luckily for me I went in labour just in time, so once the junior was popped out, we faxed them the birth documents to prove I wasn't "of insufficient health standard anymore" =).

I'd say talk to an IMMIGRATION ADVISOR or even Immigration NZ's 0800 number. Otherwise, if your case goes like mine and you're given 2 weeks to appeal, then clean up your dietary intake ASAP, Google how to best lower cholesterol and try getting it down to a reasonable level before your 2 weeks is over. And if they still refuse your application, then at least you would've made a favor to your own body. 

Just saying.


----------

